# What is Sasha Banks Ethnicity?



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Her name sounds hispanic? She does have some black features. Mixed? I don't know.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why does it matter? :draper2

my guess is she is part Hispanic/part African-American

What a combo :book


----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

Human.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Hispanic and African-American 

BUT IN REAL WORLD African-American is such a dominant gene as far as blood that in society if you have 1 drop black in you.you are considered black.
I mixed also French and Black. But im considered black or mixed.Cause how dominant black gene is.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

SashaXFox said:


> Hispanic and African-American
> 
> BUT IN REAL WORLD African-American is such a dominant gene as far as blood that in society if you have 1 drop black in you.you are considered black.
> I mixed also French and Black. But im considered black or mixed.Cause how dominant black gene is.


Try using font size 6 or 7 next time to get your incorrect point across better.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

She's black and German. She said this on Jericho's podcast. 

Based off her last name, I'm guessing her black side comes from a carribean country.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

She's part Black, part Horse.:heyman6

Jk


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

She's black.

If that's you in your avy SashaXFox, you're black. Cry me a river. :lmao


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Michael Corleone said:


> Try using font size 6 or 7 next time to get your incorrect point across better.


#1 I always use fontsize
#2 in society views if you are mixed with black and any other race you are still considered black .
#3 check anything in life that asks you to state race. It will have list of races.It will either say African-American or black/mixed.Why do you think that is?
#4 if your mom is full irish and your dad is African what are you in society's eyes?
#5 mixed isnt a race but everyone know's if you have black in you through your mom or dad regardless what other race is you will be considered black by society .


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pretty sure she's Hispanic and African American. Might have some Caucasian for sure (a lot of Hispanics do because of all that mixing) but I don't think she has a direct white relative.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

She identifies as black but she is also part white, the Kaestner is German and the Varnado is Creole


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Trublez said:


> She's black.
> 
> If that's you in your avy SashaXFox, you're black. Cry me a river. :lmao


Im aware im black lol.but my dad's french.Im truly mixed race.but im considered black .Which i dont mind im just saying lol. how society views anything mixed with black.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I hate how everyone is so obsessed with black color in skin. Like everyone acts like every Black person to step foot in America is from a slave, so everyone especially black people use this as a way to combine every person with black skin to be the same.

I thought she was South American/Central American. I am use to the difference between hardcore black from South, and South American black. Mostly cause I am very familiar with Central America and the Islands, but when your jumbled, it is too hard to guess.

Meaning, I don't assume every person with some black, is automatically from South. Her Black'ness could be from anywhere.


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

Sexy.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

SashaXFox said:


> #1 I always use fontsize
> #2 in society views if you are mixed with black and any other race you are still considered black .
> #3 check anything in life that asks you to state race. It will have list of races.It will either say African-American or black/mixed.Why do you think that is?
> #4 if your mom is full irish and your dad is African what are you in society's eyes?
> #5 mixed isnt a race but everyone know's if you have black in you through your mom or dad regardless what other race is you will be considered black by society .


No, the font size you used in this post is 1 size smaller than the previous one. That's why I suggested going UP one size or two so that your points are very powerful and extra valid.

Also, you're still wrong in the sense that if you're considered mixed, then you're considered mixed. If it was "black" no matter what, then there wouldn't be a "mixed".


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Question
If your mom is irish and your dad is german what are you in society's eyes? White
If your mom is irish and your dad is swedish what are you in society eyes? white
If your mom is irish and your dad is African-American what are you in society eyes? black
does anyone see wat im Saying? Lol.To us your mixed to society if your parent is black?your black. all im saYing


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Michael Corleone said:


> No, the font size you used in this post is 1 size smaller than the previous one. That's why I suggested going UP one size or two so that your points are very powerful and extra valid.
> 
> Also, you're still wrong in the sense that if you're considered mixed, then you're considered mixed. If it was "black" no matter what, then there wouldn't be a "mixed".


Your viewing it like it should be bro i agree with you. But wake UP Society DONT SEE IT THAT WAY.

And i use font size because i use my PS4 to search web and original font is to small to read.Thank you very much lol.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Is this guy really arguing he partly belongs to the French race?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

thedeparted_94 said:


> She's part Black, part Horse.:heyman6
> 
> Jk


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> Is this guy really arguing he partly belongs to the French race?


Noooo. Ik im mixed. But all im saying is to society i am black.Im arguing how society views people mixed with African-American .Thats all.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Hispanic and African-American
> 
> BUT IN REAL WORLD African-American is such a dominant gene as far as blood that in society if you have 1 drop black in you.you are considered black.
> I mixed also French and Black. But im considered black or mixed.Cause how dominant black gene is.


It's called "hypodescent" or the "one drop rule" but it's got fuckall to do with actual genetics. It was used in Jim Crow America to keep evil ni99er blood from tainting white perfection so if you had even one drop of black blood in you, you were considered black; however, like all pre 90's racial theory and policy, it's not based on science.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's called "hypodescent" or the "one drop rule" but it's got fuckall to do with actual genetics. It was used in Jim Crow America to keep evil ni99er blood from tainting white perfection so if you had even one drop of black blood in you, you were considered black; however, like all pre 90's racial theory and policy, it's not based on science.


Exactly . Now JeriG.O.A.T isn't this still present in how people view people mixed with black right? Weather people want to admit or not


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Exactly . Now JeriG.O.A.T isn't this still present in how people view people mixed with black right? Weather people want to admit or not


Typically and it's quite unfortunate for individuals of mixed race who can't choose their ethnic identity, which is why my personal policy is to consider people whatever they think they are. Tiger Woods thinks hes asian, let him be asian; if you want to be white, be white. We don't need to 'race draft' anymore.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> #1 I always use fontsize
> *#2 in society views if you are mixed with black and any other race you are still considered black* .*
> #3 check anything in life that asks you to state race. It will have list of races.It will either say African-American or black/mixed.Why do you think that is?
> #4 if your mom is full irish and your dad is African what are you in society's eyes?
> #5 mixed isnt a race but everyone know's if you have black in you through your mom or dad regardless what other race is you will be considered black by society .


* Unless you're The Rock, then racists will claim you're anything but Black to diminish your achievements. Such as becoming the First Black WWE Champion in history.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Michael Corleone said:


> Try using font size 6 or 7 next time to get your incorrect point across better.


All caps and large font ? My head hurts


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Socko316 said:


> All caps and large font ? My head hurts


Once again im on my PS4 i use my PS4 to do all my web browsing.Your head hurts? My eyes hurt trying to read what you guys post because PS4 only has 2 zoom functions.So i can't read shit without squinting almost. So next time why Don't you ask me why im using this font.Anyone with PS4 knows this problem.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Disclaimer: this is bound to offend someone.

if i had to classify her it would be as 'fuckable'


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Once again im on my PS4 i use my PS4 to do all my web browsing.Your head hurts? My eyes hurt trying to read what you guys post because PS4 only has 2 zoom functions.So i can't read shit without squinting almost. So next time why Don't you ask me why im using this font.Anyone with PS4 knows this problem.


It's all good. Not used to it. 
Jealous you got a next gen system, I wana play that Batman


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Socko316 said:


> It's all good. Not used to it.
> Jealous you got a next gen system, I wana play that Batman


Got the white one that came with Destiny.Her name Yeda.Ironically my ps3 is named Sasha lol.And has a julia chang from tekken and sheeva from mk9 skin on it.But you should get one there pretty cool.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Who cares!!?


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

Who cares? She's hot af.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesomeness


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

She mentioned it on Jericho's podcast recently, she's African-American and German.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

JJForReal said:


> Who cares? She's hot af.


The people who think she looks like a horse because of her ******* features?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like the OP got the answer from the lady herself, as this thread was going nowhere wrestling related.


----------

